# Correct ISO version for Core 2 Duo



## hiatek (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Please suggest correct distro to use for Core 2 Duo Processor based system. (i.e. is it i386 or amd64)?


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 20, 2009)

You can use amd64 and i386
this CPU work with amd64 and i386


----------



## tangram (Apr 20, 2009)

With Core 2 Duo either i386 or amd64. You can use either, although if you are planning on using NVIDIA cards their binary driver only works on i386.


----------



## hiatek (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay, thanks guys.
Guess I better figure out why the install fails on i386 (was hoping amd64 was gonna be a magic fix for me


----------



## hydra (Apr 20, 2009)

The question is, how much memory you have and for what purpose are you going to use this machine.

If you have around 3GB of RAM or you are a desktop user, I would recommend to use i386, because every port will work for you.


----------

